# Used Jointer for Sale?



## Peace (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm looking for a used 8" jointer. Anyone know of any for sale? I'm hoping to free myself from using only plywood.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Craigslist is a good place to start your search. Since we don't know where you live it will be hard to help you. You could post your general location and I am sure people would chime in, but used 8 inch jointers come by pretty seldom near me at least.


----------

